# Ziwipeak vs Stella & Chewys



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I know there are a ton of ZP users here as compared to Stella & Chewys and I was just wondering why you all chose one over the other. I had the impression that they were both the same in quality but after seeing how most people are using ZP Im wondering if its better or something?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

There are several here who feed S&C. Also several (like me) who feed both.

I like both foods. S&C has some ingredients that are fine for them to have but I do not think they necessarily need.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah S&C's has about 10% fruits/veggies which ZP doesn't have. On the flip side S&C's is better because it's intended to be fed moist which digestively is better. But I think most people here probably add water to ZP as well so theoretically ZP is "better" as it is only meat, organ, vitamins & minerals as oppose to the fruits & veggies added in to S&Cs. S&C's is more expensive to feed as well...so perhaps that is apart of the deciding factor for some? And ZP is also more convinient....


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I feed Ziwipeak and Fromm. The reason I chose Ziwipeak is because it was the first food I had ever heard of being air dried raw.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

If Izzie would eat Ziwi I would probably feed it over Stella & Chewys because it would be easier. But Izzie is super picky, and she LOVES her S&C, but not so much the Ziwi.. with Ziwi it is hit and miss. I also like that I can easily mix in supplements with S&C, but it's not as easy as Ziwi.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

I am not a super fan of ZP for several reasons. One odd one is that the ants won't touch it. I find that very odd as I have had ants come to virtually every other food I feed. When I can't prepare home made food, I feed S &C. My dogs (and the ants!) love it!!!! The only one who can not eat it is my little liver dog. It causes reflux with her. She only eats home prepared.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I personally prefer ZiwiPeak over S&C because it doesn't contain the veggies and plant material that S&C does. 

However, S&C can be a great addition as variety and just a change of pace. I have no problem feeding either one, and/or rotating them.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

mine wont eat ZP...but they love S&C


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I feed ZP as a regular meal then add in Primal or SC for different proteins once or twice a week.


----------

